# Game #33: Nuggets (19-16) @ Lakers (15-17)



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Denver Nuggets @ Los Angeles Lakers
Sunday, 06 January 2013
2130H EST
Local Channel: ALT2, TWC SportsNet
National Channel: N/A



STARTING LINEUPS

Nuggets
G Lawson | G Iguodala | C Koufos | F Faried | F Gallinari

@

Lakers
G Nash | G Bryant | C Howard | F Gasol | F World Peace​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not the best first quarter. Lots of sloppy play. Awful defense yet again. Down 34-26. Ugh.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This season is over. Worst rebounding and defensive Lakers team I can remember in quite a while.

D'Antoni was clearly an awful hiring.

It's also astonishing how we do the simplest things wrong: stepping out of bounds, screwing up wide open lob passes, etc.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Shoot 58% and down 8 points. Ha.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow, Pau was able to dunk the ball!


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Dwight is playing with a ton of energy out there


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We make Corey Brewer and Iguodala look like Wade and LeBron.

Kobe looks awful tonight, too.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Just the usual stuff. No stops = no wins. 

I'm thinking Lakers lose 108-114


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Hill needs to work on his jumper.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Brewer getting superstar calls.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

llullz Dwight.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

****ing Dwight, taking a 3 at the end of the half. What, they couldn't come up with a better offensive set than that?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Just the usual stuff. No stops = no wins.
> 
> I'm thinking Lakers lose 108-114


The saving grace for the Lakers tonight is Denver is just as bad defending, they can pull this one out.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Bad start.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Techs flying everywhere.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Ball don't lie.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

What a shot by Nash. llullz


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

****ing A. 2 on 0 for Denver.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

It's so hard to get behind a team that just doesn't GIVE the effort you would want from a Lakers team.

What the ****.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Ron said:


> It's so hard to get behind a team that just doesn't GIVE the effort you would want from a Lakers team.
> 
> What the ****.


Meh, whatever. This team was screwed since the day they passed over Phil. I have little emotional attachment because they shot themselves in the foot.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I hate this Lakers team. That's the first time I have actually been able to say that - I really hate this team that I so passionately want to win because they show no passion or love for the game whatsoever.

88 points for Denver after 3 Qs is just Goddamn typical.

Shocking that a trade hasn't been made already. No way the current bodies can come together to make a winning team with D'Antoni at the helm.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Buss just needs to swallow his pride, write Cantoni a check and send him on his way. Bring Phil in and salvage as much of the season as you can.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Damn effort by Metta! :clap:


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Sometimes I think the 2006 Lakers could beat this team.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Another encouraging loss?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Cajon said:


> Another encouraging loss?


Nothing encouraging. LAL should be blowing out Denver - in L.A. and the Mile High City. 

My prediction (1-4) is still going strong. Staples Center needs to unleash the BOO's.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Earl Clutch.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Sometimes I think the 2006 Lakers could beat this team.


The difference was the 2006 Lakers gave some DAMN EFFORT. I don't see it here. (Except for that nice Howard block but then the stupid pass and that was all she wrote.)


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Nothing encouraging. LAL should be blowing out Denver - in L.A. and the Mile High City.
> 
> My prediction (1-4) is still going strong. Staples Center needs to unleash the BOO's.


I actually predicted 0-5 but I thought this was the one game the Lakers had a shot.

They aren't beating a hot Houston team right now, nor are they going to beat SA in SA nor OKC at home. Doubtful. 0-5 stretch ugh.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Overrated.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Kobe with the rainbow 3! wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lakers are in a bit of strife - there's still time, but they wouldn't want to let these 5-6-7-8 seeds run away from them now...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Meh, whatever. This team was screwed since the day they passed over Phil. I have little emotional attachment because they shot themselves in the foot.


Question: why weren't you vocal back then when they passed on phil? If I remember correctly only me and jazzy were. 

Coaching is the least of this teams problems.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Wade County said:


> Lakers are in a bit of strife - there's still time, but they wouldn't want to let these 5-6-7-8 seeds run away from them now...


Of course there is plenty of time, and offensively they are playing well, but their defense has not improved throughout the season and it isn't going to. They MAY make the playoffs but they are losing to everyone above them, and that's not the best way to make up ground.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wade County said:


> Lakers are in a bit of strife - there's still time, but they wouldn't want to let these 5-6-7-8 seeds run away from them now...


The silver lining is that their biggest problems (except free throw shooting) stem from effort and miscommunication. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> Question: why weren't you vocal back then when they passed on phil? If I remember correctly only me and jazzy were.
> 
> Coaching is the least of this teams problems.


Except I have over a dozen posts from that time deriding them for choosing Cantoni. 

Here you go again...yep, coaching is certainly the least of their troubles. The coach doesn't matter whatsoever - Got it. Just because they went from 'worst' to 'worse'... doesn't mean that the coaching position is irrelevant.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Except I have over a dozen posts from that time deriding them for choosing Cantoni.


If that's true I'll shut up now. 




Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

